# YUEYANG | You'a International Plaza | 268m x 2 | 879ft x 2 | 45 fl x 2 | 140m x 2 | 459ft x 2 | 110m x 2 | 361ft x 2 | U/C



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

A huge skyscraper complex is under construction in Yueyang, Hunan, China, but there isn't any thread for it on SSC. Wonderful!

A Tower: 268 m, 45 floors
B Tower: 268 m, 45 floors
C Tower: 110 m
D Tower: 110 m
E Tower: 140 m
F Tower: 140 m

Posted by 环洞庭湖市长 on Gaoloumi:


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Latest construction update: A Tower is 165 m, 30 fl; B Tower is 40 m, 8 fl:
















By 环洞庭湖市长 on Gaoloumi


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

A Chicagoan said:


> A huge skyscraper complex is under construction in Yueyang, Hunan, China, but there isn't any thread for it on SSC. Wonderful!


please, keep posting projects about lesser known chinese cities, I beg


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

Zaz965 said:


> please, keep posting projects about lesser known chinese cities, I beg


 200 threads more? Noooo!!


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*January 11:*
























By pengyunsky on Gaoloumi


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

By pengyunsky on Gaoloumi


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

A month old

2021-09-03 by 2465700957










2021-09-07 by 天边那一朵云


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*November 7:*








夕阳下的洞庭湖 by Hiworkers on 500px.com









夕阳下的洞庭湖 by Hiworkers on 500px.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*By pengyunsky on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

January 4 by pengyunsky的空间 - 高楼迷摩天族


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

The project have reached 232m


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

and now the project is on hold


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

The worst solution is the project will die


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

kenamour said:


> The worst solution is the project will die


how? if the building is already rising


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

Zaz965 said:


> how? if the building is already rising


I was wondering the same thing


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Yueyang is strategically located between wuhan and changsha


----------

